
Ask HN: Are there speed bumps in Japan? - nyc111
I&#x27;ve seen articles here about Japanese trains being always on time; Japanese always forming a line instead of fighting to be the first; and waiting for the green light to cross the street even if there are no cars around. I was curious to know if there are speed bumps or Japanese people always obey the speed limit. I see this as a sign of civilized society. Thanks.
======
nyc111
Apparently, drivers in Japan are es reckless as everywhere else
[https://www.japantimes.co.jp/community/2013/07/15/voices/bum...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/community/2013/07/15/voices/bumps-
in-the-road-that-we-can-afford/#.WxEyW588U0M)

